# Het Pied X Het Albino



## billyd (Dec 20, 2008)

If you was to put a 100% Het Pied 2 a 100% Het Albino what would the outcome be.
cheers :notworthy:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

normals 50% poss het albino and 50% poss het pied each


----------



## royal gecko (Nov 2, 2008)

I agree with the above but you would also have the outside chance of a double het for pied and albino. Problem is that you wont be able to tell any of them apart from each other. (markers aside that is, not that they are super reliable)


----------



## billyd (Dec 20, 2008)

so it wouldnt really be worth trying in a way then?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

you;d need to keep the babies and then mate then together in a few years..
its possible you would get albino pied, but its certainly a long shot..
100 dh albino pieds would cost quite a bit, females mainly.. males i have seen for not much more than 100 quid.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

billyd said:


> so it wouldnt really be worth trying in a way then?


In my opinion, not really. 

Basically, you'd get a clutch of all normals, and no way to tell whether ANY of them is het for albino, pied or both. 

Unless you can get hold of a visual Albino Pied to test them against, it really would be a very very long shot.


----------



## billyd (Dec 20, 2008)

ok c what u are saying thought i would ask was intrested.
cheers


----------

